

Ask HN: What quote inspired you the most? - ConceitedCode

I'm collecting quotes for my weekend project, http://www.inspirationalquoteaday.com, and would like to know what quote inspires you the most.
======
mitmads
Not a quote, but i go back to 'If' by Rudyard Kipling often and enjoy them in
snippets. Here is one i always like:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings And risk it on one turn of
pitch-and-toss, And lose, and start again at your beginnings And never breathe
a word about your loss;

~~~
mitmads
Link here: <http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/175772>

------
will_brown
I know where I'm going and I know the truth, and I don't have to be what you
want me to be. I'm free to be what I want. Muhammad Ali

This quote was more related to Ali's joining the Nation of Islam, but in the
Movie Ali this quote was referenced while Ali was talking to reporters about
his conscientious objection. Especially because the US government wanted to
make an Anti-American example out of Ali's refusal of the draft, but in
reality people rallied behind Ali's decision which sparked the entire Anti-
Vietnam movement.

------
csixty4
The "Be the Change..." quote is a big one for me. But the biggest one is
probably on the shirt I'm wearing today. "Inspiration is for amateurs. The
rest of us just show up and get to work." - Chuck Close

------
ConceitedCode
"Be the change you want to see in the world." - Mahatma Gandhi

------
cafard
Only the wasteful virtues earn the sun.

W.B. Yeats, "Pardon, old fathers", the prefatory poem to the book
_Responsibilities_. (I think.)

------
devonbarrett
_"I have never wished to cater to the crowd; for what I know they do not
approve, and what they approve I do not know."_ -Epicurus

------
beeg86
A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.--Lao-tzu

